# Misano Red 225 Progress Thread



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Edit - Decided to make this into a little project thread as I'll be doing bits and bobs..

Bought the car early June, first mod was a general tidy up of the front end....

After some advice on here I headed to B&Q on Friday to pick up some Plastikoat

Painted the bumper grilles gloss black and I have to say it's come up great.

Here is the front end with the original grille, unpainted bumper grilles and old plate..


And now


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good work Ian. Makes a big difference.

Neil


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

LordG71 said:


> Good work Ian. Makes a big difference.
> 
> Neil


+1 8)


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks quality mate did you primer before and lacquer after or just clean up and spray with plastikote?

Cheers


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Looking good. Keep meaning to do mine.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nikos3008 said:


> Looks quality mate did you primer before and lacquer after or just clean up and spray with plastikote?
> 
> Cheers


Didn't primer, just cleaned them up then flatted them off with a scotch pad and painted.


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool great results as well mate looks very nice good job


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nikos3008 said:


> Cool great results as well mate looks very nice good job


Thanks. Surprised myself tbh as I've always been a bit slap dash when it comes to painting stuff but I put some effort in to this :lol:


----------



## Nikos3008 (Feb 12, 2012)

Youve gave me a huge urge to do this now as the grills look old and tatty with the matte plasticy look but dunno if i could get them results lol, might give it a try though


----------



## Viciousandy (Aug 2, 2010)

Did exactly the same thing recently; sprayed the three lower front gills with Plastikote and changed the number plates. Makes a massive difference.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Fitted my coilovers today so sitting better now. Really needs some spacers though as the wheels are lost in the arches.

Running H&R on this can honestly say you wouldn't know it was lowered to drive it, no crashing over bumps and pot holes, very smooth and tbh, probably comfier that standard! Saturday I'll be off to demon tweeks to get it all tracked and camber setup.

Pictures aren't great, been a long day.

Also fitted me led side lights.



Went to fit my quattro badge and it's the wrong one, was an ebay special so I'll head to Audi one day this week and pick one up.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... that looks spot on Ian [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ...
... which H&R set up did you go with? The comfort or sport version? ... once you get the spacers on it'll look great! ...


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Looking sweet bud!

How much were they if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought them second hand on ebay for £385.

Cleaned them up and they came up ok, was unsure I had done the right think initially as they looked a bit rough and started thinking I could of had a brand new set of FK's etc for £400 - £500.

Now there fitted though I am sure I did the right thing, right quality is unbelievable for a lowered car.

Blue Bandit - No idea of model sorry.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Well it's been a year and forgot I had made this thread so time for an update :lol:

So last July I used my friends polisher and ran over the car, definetly brought the colour out 














































Next job on the list was to replace a leaky power steering pipe










Cleaned up the bay





































Fitted a QS rear valance to match the front grill










Time for some new wheels 



















At this point the knocking on the front was becoming far to annoying, new wishbone and anti roll bar bushes fitted.



















Head Unit was letting the interior down.

From this..










To this..










Getting the tracking done..










At GTi International last weekend..










And that brings us to this point. The wheels are up for sales as I want to run some 19" Audi BBS Speedlines and going to try and pick up some big brakes over the winter


----------



## Chris Woods (May 12, 2013)

Car looks great !

How did you change the buttons on the stereo? Looks like new!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Great work Ian!

I love threads like this- it's great to see the gradual evolution of a car- and even better to see the process done properly- by sorting out niggles before throwing a load of mods onto a car without starting from the ground up.
Always great to see that most of us can't or don't have the luxury of building a show car overnight- and that it's a longer term labour of love.
For me the high point of your car is the way it sits- in my eyes, the ride height is perfect (adjusters out at rear?) I think the BBS Speedlines would look great on your car- they seem to be a wheel that suits certain colours better than others- I liked them on Damien's QS, don't get me wrong- but when they were on Ian's black votex kitted TT they just seemed to look _so _menacing!

Keep this thread updated with forthcoming mods and wheel choice won't you feller?
:wink:

Steve


----------



## SCULLYGT (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice, love the wheels.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

The TT is crackin, the wheels rubbish so excellent move to sell them. Speedlines will set it of smartly and will be worthy of such a beautiful TT.

cheers.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

TTQ2K2 said:


> The TT is crackin, the wheels rubbish so excellent move to sell them. Speedlines will set it of smartly and will be worthy of such a beautiful TT.
> 
> cheers.


Blq rims are a nice set of wheels, look good on a tt. Speedlines are a safe bet bit oem now for me.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love everything about the car apart from the wheels but that's a personal thanggg ... good work 8)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the comments 

Wheels are a big opinion splitter!

TBH I wish I'd of gone for 19's  Only reason I'm changing them is to go bigger


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Forgot to mention, got it mapped by Shark Performance while at GTi last weekend.

Goes very well now


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... gotta be honest I like the BLQ's :?

... so if the only reason you're changing them is to go bigger, then does that mean you'll just be getting them in the next size up, or are you looking to change things up completely?? ...


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I have considered just upping the size and sticking with BLQs but I think I would get bored and would be a waste of a lot of money!

I've got my heart set on a set of 19" Audi BBS Speedlines


----------



## deanogtv (Sep 7, 2011)

Ian

Cracking example there matey, I'm looking to do the same with an early MK1, to which I'm yet to purchase yet but watch this space.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

beautiful...... did you put spacers on before changing the wheels mate ? 
looks my ideal stance ....


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nathanho123 said:


> beautiful...... did you put spacers on before changing the wheels mate ?
> looks my ideal stance ....


Yep, 15mm front and 20mm rear.

Currently loving the look with the RSTT's


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

and the coilies all the way down ? looks awesome

I wanna see more pics !!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Nathanho123 said:


> and the coilies all the way down ? looks awesome
> 
> I wanna see more pics !!


No adjusters on the rear but there is about an inch to go on the front.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

19" RS4's fitted today, run them for a few weeks to make sure there OK then do something fancy with them :lol:


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ian_W said:


> 19" RS4's fitted today, run them for a few weeks to make sure there OK then do something fancy with them :lol:


They fit lovley ! 
Gloss black i think oh and the v6 spoiler extension 8)


----------



## chigmuss (Jan 14, 2005)

Those 19's look great, personally I like them silver, seems to tie in with the lights internals from the pic. Black wheels always seem lost due to the lack of contrast against tyres. Are they originals? Did you get the rear valance from TPS?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

chigmuss said:


> Those 19's look great, personally I like them silver, seems to tie in with the lights internals from the pic. Black wheels always seem lost due to the lack of contrast against tyres. Are they originals? Did you get the rear valance from TPS?


I got the rear valance from the TT shop.

They are replica rims, can't get them in 19's from the factory  The idea is to get them polished or chromed for next year! Don't know where my recent love of bling has come from :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Finally got around to getting my 19's refurbed - went for the chrome powder coat option, would love them mirror polished by as a daily drive and not enough time for cleaning as is, polishing wasn't the best option, chrome powder coat seems like a good comprimise 

Pics following now...


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Tyres will be refitted once I get chance to take them, really want to fix my front coilover first so I can play with the height


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... really liking the finish on those Ian ... I still think the RS4 is such a good looking wheel! ... and having them in a 19" size just gives them that extra edge- sort of OEM+ ... looking forward to seeing them with tyres fitted and back on the car ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Steve.


----------



## TomMc (Apr 25, 2014)

love the wheels, not sure about the colour yet. will have to see it on the car. im sure it will grow on me!


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

That looks like a good colour choice for the wheels. I've not seen that before. It's kind of a bit like speed silver.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Love the finish of the wheels Ian. Its amazing how a nice finish brings a real quality to the wheel. 8)

Damien.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Finally got round to fitting my 19's back on after being chrome powder coated 

Need to try and catch them in the sun really as they look so good when the sun hits 8)







Also did a little bit of inner arch cleaning!

Before


After


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Finally got around to doing some debadging

Before



After


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not much progress on the TT this year as I bought my first home which was a total renovation job so that consumed my summer :?

Snapped up a nice Forge Big Knob from the marketplace on here a couple of weeks ago, fitted it on the weekend, absolutely love it 8)

I've ordered some black gear surround bolts which should make it all match a little better...



Needs a service now which will probably be done between now and new year, other than that all seems well with the old TT after hitting 100k 8)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

MOT time again! Failed on Thursday on the dreaded inner CV boot (again!). Other than that no advisories 

Fitted a new one today so good to go for the restest tomorrow.

Then it's service next weekend as long as its not chucking down


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Got the machine polisher out today, first pass with the cutting pad done so next job is the polishing pad and seal it with some wax 

Pretty happy how it's come up, not bad for 13 years old


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking good! What cutting pad/compound did you use?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Danny1 said:


> Looking good! What cutting pad/compound did you use?


Cheers 

I used a Chemical Guys Orange pad with some Menzerna PO203S, going to finish it with a Chemical Guys blue pad with some Menzerna PO 85RD.


----------



## DazWilko (Mar 16, 2009)

Love it!

Been wondering what mine would look like with the QS rear valance, now i know!

Amazing what difference a few little mods can make on the car!

Keep it up!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers 

Couple of shots now all the machine work has been done...


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Misano red looks awesome polished up.....though i may also be a little bias!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Jamesc said:


> Misano red looks awesome polished up.....though i may also be a little bias!


Best colour 8)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

After 18 months of not getting around to it I finally bought some spacers to give it the wide look back that I lost when I bought the 19's due to the high offset.

Not great pics but I have gone from 20mm to H&R 30mm bolt on spacers. Looks much more aggressive in person 

Before





New spacer



Now



Needs some fettling as it's rubbing right on the rear of the arch liner, nothing I can't sort I am sure :roll:


----------



## DazWilko (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks like it fills the gap so much better!

Whats happening with the 20mm spacers...


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, they certainly do fill the arches.

Probably keeping the 20's so I can easily revert to my 18's plus can't see them being worth much.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... amazing how much difference an extra few millimetres can make (or sometimes inches, Mrs.Bandit informs me  ) ...

... it really makes the car look more aggressive with just a bit more width at the rear- I've always liked the way yours sits on the 19's- and with that little bit of added girth, it's just about perfect now! :wink:

I've just started to play around with the spacing on mine again- I didn't think I'd get the rears out any further, but have now managed to squeeze a 25mm spacer on the 9.5j rears even with a 255 width tyre ...

... Out of interest buddy, where did you get the H&R spacers from, and how much did you pay? ... I'm thinking of getting my 'winters' refurbed and I want to go up to a 30mm spacer to get them fitting snug, and I want something of decent quality ... I take it the threads have steel inserts to stop them stripping? ...

Anyway, looking good Ian
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... amazing how much difference an extra few millimetres can make (or sometimes inches, Mrs.Bandit informs me  ) ...
> 
> ... it really makes the car look more aggressive with just a bit more width at the rear- I've always liked the way yours sits on the 19's- and with that little bit of added girth, it's just about perfect now! :wink:
> 
> ...


Cheers Steve 

I was pretty amazed the wheels cleared the arches tbh! I measured a few times and I was quite certain in my head but it looked really wide until I let the jack down slowwwwwly 

There is a fat bit on the arch liner that I need to address though as it's catching there, other than that there looks to be bags of space underneath!

I got the spacers from DPM, £105 delivered which seems to be around the going rate, been after a set of second hand ones for ages but when they do come up they are never cheap.

Couldn't honestly tell you if they have steel inserts or not, I just got them out the box and threw them on :lol:


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

i got 30mm and 20mm bolt on spacers from the fk site a while back, was a sale on and got them all for under £100! and they are look really well milled. with all bolts etc. maybe worth having a look on there!

I may get some 15mm ones now as I do get a slight rub on the rear when I go over a big bump, but its nothing to worry about and very rarely. so may swap them around a bit once I have some 15mm ones. but I do love the wide look!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Ian_W said:


> Cheers Steve
> 
> I was pretty amazed the wheels cleared the arches tbh! I measured a few times and I was quite certain in my head but it looked really wide until I let the jack down slowwwwwly
> 
> ...


 I know exactly what you mean- when mine was jacked up I very nearly took them off again and went back down to 20mm spacers thinking it wouldn't just catch the inner arch liners, but be grinding the arches themselves! 

... Letting the car back down though, I've found it only rubs on that same 'fat bit' of the arch liner if I hit a fairly hefty pothole, so I'll keep an eye on it ...



eddy_rooney said:


> i got 30mm and 20mm bolt on spacers from the fk site a while back, was a sale on and got them all for under £100! and they are look really well milled. with all bolts etc. maybe worth having a look on there!


... Thanks for the tip off- I'll have a look, the cheapest decent ones I'd seen up til now were the H&R 'blackline' ones on ebay which were going for a shade under £120 ... I'll check out the fk site first though! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Quick wash before All Types on Sunday


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Ready for VW All Types



On the stand with my mate in his DTM A4!


----------



## TTVince (Jan 22, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> Well it's been a year and forgot I had made this thread so time for an update :lol:
> Those wheels. How much.
> So last July I used my friends polisher and ran over the car, definetly brought the colour out
> 
> ...


----------



## TTVince (Jan 22, 2015)

Sh1t. Put this in the wrong place first.

Still have the wheels. How much?


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

How did you replace your head unit buttons? Is it a total new unit, or were you able to purchase replacements? Mine is looking ratty like your was, need to spruce things up.
Thanks!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

TTVince said:


> Sh1t. Put this in the wrong place first.
> 
> Still have the wheels. How much?


I sold them about two years ago :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

QCOUPETT said:


> How did you replace your head unit buttons? Is it a total new unit, or were you able to purchase replacements? Mine is looking ratty like your was, need to spruce things up.
> Thanks!


It's a total new unit, bought it off here for £10 iirc as it was coded, swapped the face on to my old head unit and viola - one new looking, functioning TT head unit 

Picture from today, covered in dust and road grime but it looked well and sit's nice 8)


----------



## TTVince (Jan 22, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> TTVince said:
> 
> 
> > Sh1t. Put this in the wrong place first.
> ...


Oh well....No worries...Had my 18inch RS4 Alloys refurbed in high gloss chrome £300. The guy totally refurbed them shaving them on a lathe then oven baking the new paint onto my wheels..Im well impressed, they look better than new.
Concidering I was looking at Rotifoms at £1200 for 4, I think ive done myself proud.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

TTVince said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > TTVince said:
> ...


Sounds like a similar finish to my 19's, they are chrome powder coat.

The BLQ style where a great wheel but needed to be 19's tbh.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea BLQs definatly need to be 19s 8) Lol


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

NWDSdaz said:


> Yea BLQs definatly need to be 19s 8) Lol


I always fancied bronze ones like yours !


----------



## Geminian (Jul 22, 2014)

OMG this is the colour of my car and if I could get it to look like this, I would sleep in her...
What a fab car.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks 

TT should be getting some love shortly, away for the rest of August from next week but once I get back it's getting a service, new front brakes and the haldex serviced.

Going to get a quote for getting the drivers side front wing painted soon I think, it's been painted at some point before I owned it and it's far from the standard it should be.

Keep on thinking about selling it but I really love it :lol:

Next year is cambelt and waterpump time so looking at where to get that done shortly.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Been collecting service bits the last few weeks so hopefully the car will be serviced early next month!

Bad news is one of my rear springs on my H&R Coilovers snapped this morning, looking forward to finding the cost of them


----------



## DazWilko (Mar 16, 2009)

Ian_W said:


> Bad news is one of my rear springs on my H&R Coilovers snapped this morning, looking forward to finding the cost of them


Might have a pair of these in my garage, will double check tonight after work and get back to you!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Sitting nice and low right now :/


----------



## DazWilko (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah found some in the garage last night, a pair of FK's, any good to you?:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

PM'd you


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Gave the old girl it's end of summer wax today


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Spent some time on the interior today, hasn't been cleaned up properly in a long time and has lugged all sorts around in the last 18 months with buying and renovating my place. It's come up really nice following a session with the Gliptone 







Just a couple of pics following yesterdays clean...


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

hey matey just been having the biggest perv on your car! love everything about her!

nice and clean & looks great with the original rims on it (hard to find those down where i'm from).

great looking ride and a merit to you for keeping her so mint!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

ianpgonzaga said:


> hey matey just been having the biggest perv on your car! love everything about her!
> 
> nice and clean & looks great with the original rims on it (hard to find those down where i'm from).
> 
> great looking ride and a merit to you for keeping her so mint!


Cheers mate!

The rims are actually 19" replica's, I wanted to keep the original look while giving it a little upgrade :wink:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Massive thanks for Daz for sorting me some rear springs for nothing! TT is now back on the road! 8)

Getting started



New springs on!







Old spring :/



Done!


----------



## DazWilko (Mar 16, 2009)

Glad to help mate!

Looks well!!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm 99.9% certain my cam cover gasket is leaking and cause of my heavy oil usage as the area around it was filthy, before I replace it though I figured it would be a wise move to clean it all up and and try to narrow the leak down to a specific area so when I fix it I know its fixed!

10 minutes with the degreaser and the jet wash on low power left me with this.









Hopefully i'll be doing the gasket next weekend and giving it a service at the same time


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

nice car, but too low, tyre's disappearing under the arches,


----------



## maut12 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Ian, amazing job on the car, looks lovely! Just wanted to know the type of plasti-kote you used at the start of your thread as I see they come in satin and matt finish and don't want to get the wrong one!
Cheers


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Erm, sorry I couldn't tell you! I guess I used matt? It was over 3 years ago


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

When servicing the car in November, I found the spark plugs where covered in oil which is generally a result of the cam cover gasket failing, picked one up from TPS earlier this week and got on with it this morning.










Old one just before removal, when it came off it was stiff as a board as a board so a job worth doing.










That's where the pictures end as I had to crack on as I was pretty tight on time, took a couple of hours overall.

Next job is the inner cv boot (lost count of how many times this has gone now) and then MOT during Christmas and New Year.


----------



## L0wer (Jul 26, 2015)

I so need a set of those 19s  just about spot on love it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Leesey (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks good low. How do you find it using it on a day to day basis like that?

Jon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Never really been an issue running low, I've done 60k in it the way it is. Well, tell a lie, I stresses stuff more I guess as I've been through about 10 inner cv boots and I think my top mounts are due a change. I also ripped the under tray off!

Cleaned it today but never took pics, was too annoyed as it got bird shit on it 3 times while I was washing it :/

Booked in for cambelt, waterpump and tensioner plus Haldex oil and filter change first week of January.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Looking great!



Ian_W said:


> Never really been an issue running low, I've done 60k in it the way it is. Well, tell a lie, I stresses stuff more I guess as I've been through about 10 inner cv boots and I think my top mounts are due a change. I also ripped the under tray off!


That sounds very very familiar :lol: :lol: One of my last CV boots only lated 8 days :roll:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

MOT passed today  Only advisory being a split in the track rod end boot.

Turns out my inner CV boot has lasted an entire year :O



















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Fitted some led sidelights today, had regular ones in for a while.

One new, one old..



Done



Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

So yesterday was the day the car went in and I had the following work carried out :

Cambelt
Waterpump
Hydraulic Tensioner / Damper
Haldex Oil + Filter

Now, when I bought the car one of the big plus points was the fact that the current owner had just had the cambelt and waterpump done, sadly it was done by Kwik Fit  but tbh I am not anal enough to go and spend £500 when I didn't need to getting it redone 

Well, turns out I should have as the chap who fitted the new one yesterday told me the the old belt was put on with the timing a tooth out so I have done 60k over 3.5 years with it not running how it should!

All good now though 8)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Gave the TT its first wash of the year yesteday, rained today (obviously) but still amazed how well it is still beading.

The car had about 4 coats of Collinite 476 last year with the last being in September, it is holding up well 

View attachment 1



























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

This is so nice mate! Wouldn't change anything!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Cheers 

Don't plan on changing anything now, very happy with it tbh. Plans for this year is a little bit of paintwork and a bit of maintenance but that is it, just keep it clean and enjoy it 8)

Would probably be looking to replace it soon as I will have owned it 4 years in June but got a wedding to save up for that pretty much rules out a new car :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The local Cars and Coffee meet started up again on Sunday so took the TT along, difficult to stand out among F40's, Lambos, Porsches and everything else you can imagine but gave the TT a quick once over before it.

These are the results from a quick wash, the wax from last year is still holding on 











Got snapped going in...


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Ian_W said:


>


... for my money, this is how a modded Mk1 _should_ look ... a lot of people seem to have defected from the forum to Facebook recently, and of late I keep seeing tasteless (and I realise this is just _my_ opinion of course) Mk1's with ironing boards stuck to the back and 'fins' coming out of everywhere ...
... You can't beat a nice clean, smooth, low TT ... and this does the job in spades Ian ...
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Steve


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks 

I have always been a fan of the clean OEM look with a couple subtle upgrades. Would love a set of fancy brakes on it but probably not going to happen this year but I do think it would be a nice way to finish it off


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Another picture that someone snapped last week..


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Cars looking great as always! Been meaning to get to one of the cars and coffee meets, definatly going to make it to the next one.


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

This has got to be one of the nicest TTs around. just the right amount of subtle mods.


----------



## Futura (Dec 14, 2015)

+1 I really love the oem and clean look! Congrats!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments, I feel like it has been slightly neglected over the winter but I guess the same can be said for most peoples cars if they are dailys, does scrub up well though 

Hoping to give it a deep clean in the next month or so once the last of the salt is off the roads.

Will update when I wash it again in 4 weeks ready for the next Cars and Coffee :lol:


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

Love this thread giving me lots of ideas for sure.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Picture from today, was out with the nephew and RC cars, TT looked pretty good in the corner 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not much happening with the TT the last few months but come next week it will be time to put my hand in my pocket and then get them dirty :lol:

So it will be getting :

Serviced
New Front Brakes
New Front Tyres

Also likely to need a track rod end and possible ball joint.

Quick picture from today, car is also deperate for a proper paint clean and fresh wax but need to find the time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## itsmeagain (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats a nice looking TT u have there, what spacers do u have fitted. 
It looks just how i want mine to look in time.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

itsmeagain said:


> Thats a nice looking TT u have there, what spacers do u have fitted.
> It looks just how i want mine to look in time.


Cheers 

It is running 15mm front and 30mm rear. I have a spare set of 20mm that I might fit on the front when I change my brakes next month.


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Stunning car Ian, really can't wait to see it in the metal so to speak. Where are you on the Wirral mate?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

CHAO5 said:


> Stunning car Ian, really can't wait to see it in the metal so to speak. Where are you on the Wirral mate?


Cheers mate 

I'm Moreton way, how about you?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ian_W said:


> CHAO5 said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning car Ian, really can't wait to see it in the metal so to speak. Where are you on the Wirral mate?
> ...


Wallasey bud. Hope to see you round soon Ian [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

CHAO5 said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > CHAO5 said:
> ...


Get some pics up once you get yourself one!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Got a deposit down on a silver 225, just waiting for the payout from the Scooby which should be in om Monday so not long. Can't wait now


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

CHAO5 said:


> Got a deposit down on a silver 225, just waiting for the payout from the Scooby which should be in om Monday so not long. Can't wait now


Sounds good, can't beat the excitement of the new car feeling 

I really need to spend a day on mine, been neglected recently and needs a good clean up :/

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

There's a few of us popping up in the north wales/Chester/Wirral area now. Maybe we should try and get a meet on the go


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

NWDSdaz said:


> There's a few of us popping up in the north wales/Chester/Wirral area now. Maybe we should try and get a meet on the go


Well up for that.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine is no where near meet ready :lol: Being used as a workhorse a lot recently.

Needs a days detailing and some mechanical jobs doing shortly and still haven't had the paintwork that it needs done


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sure that's just you being fussy :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Bit of work tonight, suspension adjustments and fixing bits and bobs...










Will be continuing tomorrow [WHITE SMILING FACE]

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

TT got a bit of attention after work, first decent wash for a while and all fluids checked. Recently raised the car as 4 years of running super low was beginning to take its toll on the car which I am slowly working through to bring it back to its best 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

That looks absolutely perfect at that height , exactly how i would have mine if it were on 19's ... wheels looks huge  
Very nice car 

Nice Garage space, one thing i wish i had [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Jay-225 said:


> That looks absolutely perfect at that height , exactly how i would have mine if it were on 19's ... wheels looks huge
> Very nice car
> 
> Nice Garage space, one thing i wish i had [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Cheers mate, was actually happy to raise it, given it a more sporty stance IMO

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Was out and about yesterday evening so snapped a couple of pictures as the TT is still looking clean 







Next job on the list is a bit of a detail, paint clean and a run over with the DA and then a couple of coats of wax to see it through the bad weather.

Just need to find the right mixture of time + energy to get it done :lol:


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Tastefully simple and unspoilt - I like it!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Wipers packed in the other day so off the road until I can sort that next week, had to order a puller as the arms refuse to move!










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4low (Dec 3, 2009)

Very clean mate, I love red TT's


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

what size rims are they? looks ace with the super low profile tyre


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

ianpgonzaga said:


> what size rims are they? looks ace with the super low profile tyre


19's 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Window wipers packed in the other day at the worst possible time, as they do!

Been waiting a few days to get hold of a wiper puller so managed to get it all off today and looks to be simply a bad earth, tested with a bit of cable and the motor kicked in 

Need to make a permanent earth cable up tomorrow when I get the bits so decided to pull the linkage out and clean all the area up.

Scuttle panel will be getting color restored before it goes back on to 




























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Didn't have much time today but knocked up an earth cable and got the mechanism fitted back in the car and up and running.










Scuttle didn't want to go back on very easily so will tackle that tomorrow.

Happy with the wipers though, £5 fix is my kind of price 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

All done and working 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Like this car a lot. Really simple (in a good way!)

Every now and then I see a car that makes me think about getting 19" wheels and this is one of them.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

ProjectMick said:


> Like this car a lot. Really simple (in a good way!)
> 
> Every now and then I see a car that makes me think about getting 19" wheels and this is one of them.


Cheers 

Car needs a clean now, might do it this evening if I can muster the enery :lol:


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got a list of little jobs that need doing on mine after it's been stood. Wipers being intermittent is one. hoping it's a bad earth too. Where was yours failing?

Still looks stunning mate, perfect OEM+ goodness 8)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

YT-TT said:


> I've got a list of little jobs that need doing on mine after it's been stood. Wipers being intermittent is one. hoping it's a bad earth too. Where was yours failing?
> 
> Still looks stunning mate, perfect OEM+ goodness 8)


Cheers mate  Still bits that need sorting but on the whole it isn't too bad for 14 years old 

My wipers had been working perfectly fine so I was pretty confident it was just the earth, linkage was very free moving when removed but re greased it anyway for longevity.

I really fancy some different wheels soon, not sure what yet but fancy something with a little dish on it.


----------



## Dangerousdave (Feb 4, 2016)

Looks good, just read it from start to end. Nice attention to detail and good on you doing the jobs yourself!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cracking thread Ian, really enjoyed reading through it, some nice subtle touches 

Where did you buy your 19" RSTT rims?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Cracking thread Ian, really enjoyed reading through it, some nice subtle touches
> 
> Where did you buy your 19" RSTT rims?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers gogs, I found the 19" RSTT rims on Gumtree I think, it took me a while to find a decent set, being reps the majority of them where cracked or buckled. I have been running these for about 3 years now and do far they are fine 



Dangerousdave said:


> Looks good, just read it from start to end. Nice attention to detail and good on you doing the jobs yourself!


Cheers mate, I don't mind getting my hands dirty if it is a job I feel I can do 

Hopefully going in for some paint this month, front wing and roof rails which should really tidy it up.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Quick shot from today while the snow foam was dwelling...










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Ian_W said:


> Quick shot from today while the snow foam was dwelling...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like there might of been a happy ending there - keep us posted on the alloys although do like your current 19's


----------



## Manimalfloss (Jul 25, 2016)

Ian_W said:


> Not much happening with the TT the last few months but come next week it will be time to put my hand in my pocket and then get them dirty :lol:
> 
> So it will be getting :
> 
> ...


Jesus, Car looks amazing bud, makes mine look like a jeep!!! how much is it lowered by??


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Manimalfloss said:


> Jesus, Car looks amazing bud, makes mine look like a jeep!!! how much is it lowered by??


Cheers 

No idea how much it is lowered by sorry, simply wound the coilovers down until I was happy with it.

Since that picture was taken I have lifted it 15mm, the front wheels where catching on the inner wing which I didn't like, seems fine now


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

looks spot on as always. Can't wait to see the plans unfold.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

NWDSdaz said:


> looks spot on as always. Can't wait to see the plans unfold.


Cheers mate, I think it's mostly going to be trying to keep it as clean as possible and keeping the paint fresh 

New wheels would be great but got a wedding to pay for so hard to hide four new wheels from the other half 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Awsome work dude just bought a 225 myself you've given me a few ideas already first is coilovers facelift gril


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Just a quick picture I took today as the sun was shining on it.










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ian_W said:


> ...the front wheels where catching on the inner wing which I didn't like...


You could try what I did, after a suggestion from Wak I think it was; take out the top wheel arch liner hex screw. When I took mine out they were nice & shiny; evidence of the rubbing on compression.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Mondo said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > ...the front wheels where catching on the inner wing which I didn't like...
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but it was rubbing on the inner of the inner wing, I think I removed the hex you are referring to years ago haha.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks the nuts Ian, I need a set of 19" for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ian_W said:


> ...Thanks for the suggestion but it was rubbing on the inner of the inner wing, I think I removed the hex you are referring to years ago haha...


  Should have known you'd already know about that.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Mondo said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > ...Thanks for the suggestion but it was rubbing on the inner of the inner wing, I think I removed the hex you are referring to years ago haha...
> ...


All tips appreciated bud, plenty of people with a lot more knowledge than me on the TT 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Bit of work today...










I posted a while back about my brakes screeching, was recommended a product called Plastilube. I bought it back then but finally got around to doing the job today. I also had a brand new set of pads in the garage so pulled it apart, got the calipers and sliders very clean using the wire brush attachment on my drill, applied the Plastilube and fitted the new pads.

Test drive seemed positive, very little noise so will see how it goes this week. Not all good news though, turns out one of my rear calipers is sticking so that will be replaced shortly.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

New rear caliper and pads picked up today and booked in for some paintwork (after saying I'm getting the wing fixed for 4 years!) next Thursday 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

My mate fitted my new rear caliper for me last night so the new rear caliper coupled with the front brake overhaul I completed last weekend means I now have a car that doesn't squeal when you brake for the first time in 2 years 8) 8) 8)


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Good work! If nothing required fixing it would be boring and less satisfying!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

DC240S said:


> Good work! If nothing required fixing it would be boring and less satisfying!


Thanks 

Dropped off at the body shop today so hopefully in a couple of days it will be back looking fresh 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Ian_W said:


> DC240S said:
> 
> 
> > Good work! If nothing required fixing it would be boring and less satisfying!
> ...


Very satisfying knowing where you stand when you've replaced everything Ian!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

A8VCG said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > DC240S said:
> ...


It is 

Next job is to get the rear undertrays back on and buy a replacement front one, all where ripped off at one point or another.

It is temporarily turning in to a restoration build :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

TT is in full resto mode right now, back from paint this week and looking great, the car is finally a uniform colour and the roof rails are as good as new, such a good feeling after putting it up with it not 100% for so long.

Today's job was cleaning and sealing the wheels ready for winter, under arches all cleaned up and one side of the rear undertray refitted, the other one has been missing since I have owned the car but bought one on eBay earlier so that will be on this week 

A few pictures, from today, car itself is a bit dirty but planning on giving the body a full going over in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She's a credit to you Ian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> She's a credit to you Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers bud 

Hoping to get a few jobs boxed off this week, treat the leather and clean up the exhausts. Working towards the idea that the machine polish and wax will be the final job in the winter prep.

There are a few little mechanical jobs I could do with doing also, noticed one of my track rod ends was leaking its grease the other week so i'll change that, possibly also in need of an outer CV.

Once I am happy with the mechanicals it will be getting tracking done, not been tracked for a couple of years and I have messed with the suspension numerous times in that period.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

She's a cracking machine mate 
I need to get my first get out and get my car sorted out !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Little bit of exhaust polishing today...

Before





After











Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

A few more bits picked up for the TT this week which I am hoping to find time to fit over the weekend.

2 new track rod ends, only 1 has actually gone but thought I might as well do both so I know then they are both good for a while.

My second rear undertray arrived as well so that should be going on as well 

Once the track rods are done it is probably just a case of getting the alignment done and it will be back to being a very nice example of a OEM + TT again that drives as well as it looks


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not a good couple of days with the TT sadly, slave cylinder has failed for the second time during my ownership 

Started the strip down today, hopefully have the strip down finished tomorrow, new parts fitted one evening then back together. Still can't believe I am having to do this again, must say, it has given me doubts about TT ownership 



















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't give up hope Ian, you've done so so much to get the car as she is, and she's a cracking looking car, the mk1 is still a car that turns my head when I see another in the road, I never had that with any of my mi2's or mk3, I know the feeling though, I lost faith in my missano V6 when the mech unit went, even though it got repaired and drove better than before I foolishly let it go ! Biggest mistake I've made in a long time and I'd still own her if I didn't lose heart in the car, my current car has its niggles but I get faith from reading threads like yours so don't you dare let the doubts take over

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

Evening, just wanted to say this has to be the nicest missano red TT I've ever seen! I've read and followed your thread with interest, car just looks "Right"!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments guys, I'm sure it will be back on the road better than ever shortly, just a bit sick of getting my hands dirty right now !

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

More progress tonight, with the help of my mate (who did most the work) the box is out, new bits being ordered tomorrow and hopefully back together later this week.

Tomorrow night's job is cleaning up all the bits that are full of oil and grease so it goes back together a bit cleaner.



















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good progress Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Keep going! Getting your hands dirty makes driving it much more special.

Looking on the bright side we are not yet in the depths of winter weather!


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Was that a genuine slave that had failed Ian ?

Pics are always good !


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gerontius said:


> Was that a genuine slave that had failed Ian ?
> 
> Pics are always good !


Yes, bought from TPS 3 years ago and I am sure that at the time I was told it was a revised design :?



DC240S said:


> Keep going! Getting your hands dirty makes driving it much more special.
> 
> Looking on the bright side we are not yet in the depths of winter weather!


I felt proud the first time we did the clutch change on the drive, this time feels less special and more of a poor sequel :lol:



gogs said:


> Good progress Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, it is getting there!


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Great work Ian

So you lowered the 'box out with the transfer box still attached ?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gerontius said:


> Great work Ian
> 
> So you lowered the 'box out with the transfer box still attached ?


No mate, split them first. I wouldn't fancy man handling the box out with the transfer box attached.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good on you for doing the clutch change yourself  i payed 4rings to do mine as 2 weeks previous i had taken the engine/gearbox out of the Silver car and had no interest of doing it all again :roll:

I can concur the Gearbox with transfer box attached is a heavy piece of shit ... i struggled separating them with the engine out the car :lol:

Chin up though mate, you were unlucky for it to go that quickly but you are making excellent progress and will be up and running in no time by the looks of it


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

can i ask a cheeky one....

what clutch asy did you end up with ? im saving up for a new clutch myself, ill be at around 300 bhp, can you give me any pointers pretty please ?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Jay-225 said:


> Good on you for doing the clutch change yourself  i payed 4rings to do mine as 2 weeks previous i had taken the engine/gearbox out of the Silver car and had no interest of doing it all again :roll:
> 
> I can concur the Gearbox with transfer box attached is a heavy piece of shit ... i struggled separating them with the engine out the car :lol:
> 
> Chin up though mate, you were unlucky for it to go that quickly but you are making excellent progress and will be up and running in no time by the looks of it


Cheers mate, I would love to pay someone to do it but then I think of how much it costs and think hmmm, might as well get my hands dirty! Done it once so in theory a second time should be easier...



infidel.uk said:


> can i ask a cheeky one....
> 
> what clutch asy did you end up with ? im saving up for a new clutch myself, ill be at around 300 bhp, can you give me any pointers pretty please ?


Can't really tell you much bud, going for the standard 225 clutch from TPS, don't plan on any power upgrades and the current one is still working fine at 130k so a standard one seemed the best plan


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

i should have paid more attention , lol

ok well, im sure when i need to ill sort one out ,thanks buddy


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

New bits...


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Ian,inf etc ,
"everybody" :lol: says standard clutch is good for 300 hp (just it may wear out slightly faster) and ive seen scary stories posted of "performance clutches" supposedly good for 320-350 that were anything but.
Even tho Im not goin near 300 anytime soon, I just went for standard luk replacement, 3 part no flywheel ,mech said old dmf was fine.torque:I dont know,whatever you normally get with 300 hp I suppose


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Starting going back together, big job done tonight, box refitted and clutch bled


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

Coming together very well wont be long now untilnits back on theread


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Ronnie_ocd said:


> Coming together very well wont be long now untilnits back on theread


Hoping to have it driving on Sunday if all goes well!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie_ocd (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy days great to get them backnon the road thats for sure


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Ronnie_ocd said:


> Happy days great to get them backnon the road thats for sure


Will be good to not have to work on it that's for sure :lol: My arms and back are killing me :lol:


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

I've had a few gearboxes out in my time, but age takes a toll with heavy work like that.

Someone on here recommended a Draper transmission jack, like this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Draper-53095-F ... ssion+jack

Think I'd get one if I was doing a clutch now. Probably never use it again mind ! (unless I cocked up the job, that is)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gerontius said:


> I've had a few gearboxes out in my time, but age takes a toll with heavy work like that.
> 
> Someone on here recommended a Draper transmission jack, like this:
> 
> ...


That doesn't look too bad but I am really hoping I never have to take the gearbox back off :lol:

We lifted it on a trolley jack so it wasn't too bad, it's the constant having to climb under the car that is doing my back and neck in, all be done soon though and then time for a rest :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Car is 95% back together, just one drive shaft to refit, battery and add fluids.

Tried to get it done today but have been far to hungover, fitted one drive shaft then went back to bed!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

And we are back on the road!










Still need to refit my engine covers and check for any leaks tomorrow but the TT is driving again! Nice soft clutch and very smooth gearbox.










Later this week it will be getting a decent clean as it's covered in dust and dirty hand prints.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congrats Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Congrats Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers bud. Been a tough week getting it sorted. Rushing home after work to grab a couple of hours of daylight. Even though it was in the garage, it's not really lit well enough for a 'workshop'.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm really pleased for you mate 
Got my coilovers etc fitted at the weekend, in for a detail with my mate gally this weekend 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> I'm really pleased for you mate
> Got my coilovers etc fitted at the weekend, in for a detail with my mate gally this weekend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers gogs, will be looking for updates on your thread shortly then 

I will initially putting off the machine polishing on mine as I couldn't really be bothered  Right now though that seems like it is going to be a walk in the park :lol:


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Bloody good work Ian !


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Just read this all the way through.. well done mate.. dedicated years of TT ownership..

Good to see you getting your hands dirty... love working on my cars.. 

CJ


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gerontius said:


> Bloody good work Ian !


Cheers mate!



Fastasaudi said:


> Just read this all the way through.. well done mate.. dedicated years of TT ownership..
> 
> Good to see you getting your hands dirty... love working on my cars..
> 
> CJ


Cheers, I don't enjoy getting my hands dirty as much as I used to now, I have a project / hobby car that I work on when I feel the need to get dirty, the benefit of that being I can just down tools and walk away until I feel the desire again, the TT being a daily means if it breaks its pretty much focus number 1 until its running again.

Already told my mate who did the work with me, if it goes again I am just paying the money next time [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Did the commute in it today for the first time, must say, the clutch and gearbox is silky smooth :O It's been a long time since I have driven a car with a brand new clutch, feels nice 

Quick picture from today, car is covered in dust, grime and grease so looking forward to giving it a good blitz this weekend. It's booked back in to get some of the recent paint work redone next week then tracking in the next couple of weeks once I am sure all the niggles have been ironed out.










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks awesome as always Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking stunning as always mate 8)

Excellent work on getting the clutch changed and the gearbox back in .... it's very satisfying doing the job yourself and you saved a pretty penny in the process 

Keep it up bud


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks 

Hopefully I can get back to the jobs I was doing before the clutch issue, i have an under tray, track rods and a dog bone to fit!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Decent weather today so I decided to do the pre-winter cleanup and wax.

Nothing to fancy, just cleaned, clay'd and a coat of Collinite, hoping to give it another coat tomorrow. I wanted to machine polish it initially but tbh, I don't really have the time or that much desire to spend hours in the garage machining it only for it to spend the majority of the next 6 months dirty so the machine polish is now on hold until March / April, the main thing is the paintwork is now clean and protected again.













I think the weather tomorrow is going to be decent again so hopefully do a few more jobs on it then


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking great as always Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Looking smart mate. Misano red works so well on MK1 TT's

Could I ask how the chrome powder coat is holding up on your wheels? Considering getting mine done as it's a decent compromise to fully polished...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Harps316 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> Decent weather today so I decided to do the pre-winter cleanup and wax.
> 
> Nothing to fancy, just cleaned, clay'd and a coat of Collinite, hoping to give it another coat tomorrow. I wanted to machine polish it initially but tbh, I don't really have the time or that much desire to spend hours in the garage machining it only for it to spend the majority of the next 6 months dirty so the machine polish is now on hold until March / April, the main thing is the paintwork is now clean and protected again.
> 
> ...


Which collinite did you use on that?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Looking great as always Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate 



Harps316 said:


> Which collinite did you use on that?


Collinite 476, there are better waxes out there for shine but it is really easy to apply and super durable. Will certainly see it through winter.



jamieh said:


> Looking smart mate. Misano red works so well on MK1 TT's
> 
> Could I ask how the chrome powder coat is holding up on your wheels? Considering getting mine done as it's a decent compromise to fully polished...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


The wheels still look as good as the day they where done, the pictures recently posted don't really show them off as I only gave them a quick once over with the jet wash.

The car got a second coat of wax yesterday so is now nicely protected, driving to work this morning in the dark visibility has improved slightly as well with the headlights and windscreen not being covered in crap as well 

Wasn't all good news though, went to change my knackered track rod end thinking it would be a quick job :roll: Got the nut to turn a few time then it just went and the whole thing just spins but now it is even looser :lol: Was about to chop it off and it occurred to me that if I then couldn't get it off the tie rod I would be well and truly screwed (especially as the TT was in front of the garage blocking in my other car) so I decided I am just going to book it in to the local VAG place and get the track rod ends changed the then tracking done, sometimes you have to pick your battles and decided it can be somebody elses problem :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Small update from today, got around to fitting the second rear under tray, car is getting back to how it should be 

Now to pick up a front one at some point soon so it is all covered up underneath!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

It's funny how the little bits that are missing or have seen better days bug us, even though they are often out of sight from most eyes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> It's funny how the little bits that are missing or have seen better days bug us, even though they are often out of sight from most eyes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that is what makes an enthusiast over just an owner


----------



## computerjocky (Mar 31, 2009)

Ian_W said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how the little bits that are missing or have seen better days bug us, even though they are often out of sight from most eyes
> ...


Very true! This is exactly what I'm looking for mine the front tray came off some time ago and the rear is hanging down been bothering me for ages. Are there better options available than OEM?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not sure about better options than OEM tbh, when I have looked around it is only OEM that appear available.


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Looking good Ian, can't beat a few coats of collie 476s for winter protection 

A few pages back you mention you had the car booked in again etc. Where do you take her mate?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

CHAO5 said:


> Looking good Ian, can't beat a few coats of collie 476s for winter protection
> 
> A few pages back you mention you had the car booked in again etc. Where do you take her mate?


I've had quite a bit of paint work, including the last bits done at Birkenhead Vehicle Repair. No complaints 

New wipers fitted today, two tyres on order and booked in for tracking and new track rod ends on Wednesday!

Picture from today..










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ian_W said:


> CHAO5 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good Ian, can't beat a few coats of collie 476s for winter protection
> ...


Thanks Ian. Was at B&Q yesterday, must have not long missed you mate!!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I was there when it was closed  had the R/C cars out with my nephew.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Two new tyres fitted yesterday and the car given a good clean today 

Another coat of Werkstat Prime on the windscreen to aid water repellent and I have machine polished the headlights. I wanted to wet sand them but sadly didn't have the time, either way, big improvement with just the machine polishing.

Here is one headlight half polished..










Booked in track rod ends and tracking on Tuesday.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Came up a treat Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Came up a treat Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks gogs, they have come up well, I tend to keep them clean and waxed so they were't *that* bad but the polisher has definitely removed some ingrained crap and improved them! Driving to work this morning in the dark there did seem to be an improvement but that could just be my imagination :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

In to the local specialist today, track rod ends replaced and they found the knocking was down to a knackered bush on the lower arm so they have also been changed on both sides.

Driving nice now and hopefully that is it for spending on the car until next year, I think I have spent over 1k since September so my wallet needs a chill out!

That said, MOT next month :/

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Quick wash today  Wax is doing its job.










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What ET are your rims Ian? Are you running spacers ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> What ET are your rims Ian? Are you running spacers ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The wheels are ET42.

I run 15mm spacers up front and 30mm bolt on spacers on the rear.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Cheers Ian, I've dropped you a PM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The last few weeks haven't resulted in much, car go incredibly dirty and the occasional knock on the front became much more frequent plus my heated seat has given up.

I have a few bits stocked up now so over the Xmas period hopefully the car will be getting new top mounts and top mount bearings, will fit my powerflex dogbone mount bush and I will replace the dodgy heated seat switch 

Decided to fight the post Xmas do hangover yesterday by giving the old girl a clean.

Before







After


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You need a set of mud flaps Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> You need a set of mud flaps Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know! Near 400 miles and a very low back end means it gets grubby fast :x


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nothing worse than a dirty back end 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Nothing worse than a dirty back end
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaz10 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi there,your TT is looking awesome pall,great thread.What size tyres are you running on the 19's ,235/35 ?

Cheers


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gaz10 said:


> Hi there,your TT is looking awesome pall,great thread.What size tyres are you running on the 19's ,235/35 ?
> 
> Cheers


Cheers mate [THUMBS UP SIGN]

I'm running 235-35-19 all round.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Haven't touched or used the TT since I finished work on the 23rd, decided to fit my new heated seat switch this afternoon before going for fuel for my return to work tomorrow 

Switch swapped out so now I can have a lovely toasty arse in the morning again :lol:

Got some new top mounts and top mount bearings in the garage ready to fit and my powerflex dog bone mount, just need the combination of time and willingness to do the job now :roll:

Oh and MOT at some point in the next 2 weeks :?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

In preparation for the MOT tomorrow I swapped out the current LED sidelights last night as they have always flickered (only refitted them last year as the classic style sidelights had failed) but one of them jobs that was always 'on the list'.

New ones are great! Nice and white which is the look I have been trying to get all along 

No pictures as it was cold and dark and the job seemed 100 times more of a pain in the arse than I remember :lol:

Fingers crossed for a pass on the MOT tomorrow then :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great thread and a lovely looking TT. Good luck with the mot tomorrow.

Paul


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Paulj100 said:


> Great thread and a lovely looking TT. Good luck with the mot tomorrow.
> 
> Paul


Thanks


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Another years MOT sorted with no advisories 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Very nice example of a Mk1 8)

What's the plans, I see you mention time for a change once or twice but have you decided to hold onto the TT regardless. I would after all the work you have put in


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

TerryCTR said:


> Very nice example of a Mk1 8)
> 
> What's the plans, I see you mention time for a change once or twice but have you decided to hold onto the TT regardless. I would after all the work you have put in


Thank you 

Yes, I have thought about moving on to something else but the TT really is a great car IMO. The main issue is everything I have considered as a replacement is big £££ and I just don't know if I want to go down the big investment again, I do around 16k a year so anything I buy I wipe any value out pretty quickly.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Hang onto it Ian, especially after all the grief of the clutch job !


----------



## john.dixon63 (Jul 2, 2016)

Looks like you got the ride height just right, perfection. Little jealous.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

john.dixon63 said:


> Looks like you got the ride height just right, perfection. Little jealous.... :mrgreen:


Cheers 

Going to service it in early March and hopefully find an undertray to add at the same time to replace the one I ripped off 18 months ago :roll: :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john.dixon63 (Jul 2, 2016)

No way! Mines gone too! Don't think I'll bother with a replacement, tho. She's not allowed out in bad weather.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

john.dixon63 said:


> No way! Mines gone too! Don't think I'll bother with a replacement, tho. She's not allowed out in bad weather.


Momentarily lapse in concentration landed my front bumper just on a high kurb and ripped the undertray off 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Misano_V6 (Mar 3, 2017)

Only just joined up but have been lurking around for a bit. Really like the TT, Must have seen it loads the amount of times it popped up when I was thinking about chrome wheels and googling images. They are a pain of a car but I love mine. By any chance was the lacquer peeling on your car?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Misano_V6 said:


> Only just joined up but have been lurking around for a bit. Really like the TT, Must have seen it loads the amount of times it popped up when I was thinking about chrome wheels and googling images. They are a pain of a car but I love mine. By any chance was the lacquer peeling on your car?


Thanks, I'm yet to come across another TT with the the same wheels and the same finish 

The only lacquer peel mine has suffered is on one of the wing mirrors where it had been stone chipped, other than that so far so good...

The roof rails had started to peel slightly where they had corroded but that was all fixed up last year.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have a Misano Roadster and my mirrors are in the paint shop at the moment due to lacquer peel


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

black9146 said:


> I have a Misano Roadster and my mirrors are in the paint shop at the moment due to lacquer peel


Annoyingly, mine didn't appear until after I had roof rails fixed and some other paintwork done. Took me over 4 years to get the poor paintwork on the wing fixed so I don't see me getting the mirrors repainted any time soon :lol:


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm only doing mine as the car has been off the road since November for winter. Its going back on the road in April so been getting all the little jobs done that were bugging me last year - mirrors being one. Have also replaced the scuttle panel and rear valance with a V6 one. Have had the interior out to replace the leaking drain tubes as well - nightmare of a job. Just looking for a nice set of comps and that will be it. Every set I have seen for sale when I ask if they will parcel up and post they won't do it. Why sell something if you won't post !


----------



## Misano_V6 (Mar 3, 2017)

I'll have to put some pics up but I went with anthracite powder coat eventually. So much harder than paint. They are only a cheap wheel and the paint finish really let them down. Any contact with literally anything and it was flaking off. Mine started to peel on the roof rails and all over the rear bumper and spoiler. All sorted now although I can tell it's a slightly different colour which is annoying. Job was cheap though so can't complain. Tim did you fit the new dog bone mount? Best thing I have done to mine. Improved the gear change massively (manual v6). Had the gearbox oil, Haldex and diff done as well. Definitely smoother afterwards regardless of what they say about lifetime oil.


----------



## Misano_V6 (Mar 3, 2017)

Poor picture, but here she is.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

If you go back a few pages you can see I originally had dark wheels on this for a short time. I liked it


----------



## Misano_V6 (Mar 3, 2017)

Slightly better (stang is not mine).


----------



## Misano_V6 (Mar 3, 2017)

Interested in the fitment you're running. I'm on 19x8.5 et35 all round with 15mm spacers in the rear. 225/40/19 Nexen N8000's. Lowered on apex springs and it scrubs on big bumps etc on the rear even though I have done a little chopping of the arch liners (dam bump where the bumper attaches remains). How did you manage to get a 30mm spacer on an et42? Running 19x8?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Spec of mine is 19x8 and an ET of 42 running 235/35/19.

30mm spacer on the rear and 15mm on the front. Ideally I want to go down a tyre size to give me a little more clearance but as it is, it doesn't rub unless I give it full lock and then it hits the inner arch on the front.


----------



## Misano_V6 (Mar 3, 2017)

I suppose that makes sense. You're running an overall et12 on the rear compared with my et20. With an extra .5 of wheel width means 6mm further out so within a few mm of each other. Must be in the tyre size and the fact I have crap shocks which will probably allow too much wheel travel.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Spent some time on the TT today...

First up was a service, been waiting for a half decent day so today was perfect for it 



Really need to spend some time this year cleaning up the engine bay and the underside of the bonnet :roll:

All done





After the service I decided to spend some time working on the interior so it got a decent clean out and I treated the leather with Gliptone cleaner and conditioner, looking and smelling nice now 



As the better weather is upon us I set about giving my velour mats a wet vac prior to refitting. Only got one picture half way through one mat because tbh, I just wanted to crack on with it.



The plan is to order some more cleaning gear later this month then give the TT its pre-summer deep clean and wax


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking awesome as always Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Looking awesome as always Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Big clean weekend started 

Washed, iron-x'd, clay'd and washed again, now sat in the garage taped up and ready for a pass over with the DA and then a couple of coats of wax. Should freshen it up nicely! I spent a fair amount of time claying it as it was covered in tar spots including a particularly nasty one on the bonnet that has been annoying me for over 6 months :lol:


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Hard work pays off Ian, looking good already


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Great work, love spending a bit of time with the DA. Looking really well Ian


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing her finished after your handy work Ian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks chaps, DA part finished so a few pictures before the next stage commences after a brew!
























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Missano looks awesome in different light, she's looking great Ian, you using a sealant or wax on top ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Missano looks awesome in different light, she's looking great Ian, you using a sealant or wax on top ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wax  I used Dodo Juice Lime Prime on the DA this afternoon it's had two coats of Collinite 476s. Nice and durable which is what I am after. It had it's first coat around 1.30 then left for a while and I have not long finished the 2nd coat. Also cleaned the glass with Werkstatt Prime Strong. Really happy how it's turned out, not looking bad for 15 years old!

Will be doing the wheels again in the next few weeks, they aren't too bad since I waxed them last year but they need a hit with the Iron X so be rude not to refresh the wax on them 

You'll have to excuse the boring pictures, at this point I was too tired to be going out so it's stayed in my garden :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Simply stunning Ian 

I'll be a happy chap if my car looks anything like the finish you've achieved 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamieh (Oct 21, 2014)

Spot on Ian! Such a clean car. I had the same idea today with the DA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks chaps 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Still looking shiny today 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks beautiful Ian, you'd never know she was an old burd 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

She's growing old gracefully 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, yeah I'm trying very hard to keep my gal in a fit state as she ages

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not much happening with the car recently, just enjoying keeping it clean and seeing it shine in the sun 

Cleaned it yesterday...






























Took it to a local Cars and Coffee this morning, looked well in the sunshine.




























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Love that side on shot Ian 
With I'd bought those 19" 9 spokes when I had the chance, look spot on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Love that side on shot Ian
> With I'd bought those 19" 9 spokes when I had the chance, look spot on
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, the 19's are a good compromise between original and modded I think. I still sometimes regret not just getting my 18s refurd'd though but I think I just look for a change!

Was very tempted by your BBS but ultimately decided against them.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Found this picture someone snapped on Sunday, colour looks odd but the car does sit well


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Needed to change a brake light today but thought I would spend a bit of time cleaning the area behind the lights..
























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Awesome as ever Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Awesome as ever Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate  Had a busy couple of months so it's been slightly neglected, got a few jobs planned for it now.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That's very much where I am now so I'll not be doing much to the TT over the next while ☹

What you got planned ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> That's very much where I am now so I'll not be doing much to the TT over the next while ️
> 
> What you got planned ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a great deal really, I bought a new dog bone polybush and new top mounts last October, I'm hoping to getting around to fitting them soon :/

Other than that, not an awful lot, I need to sort out some sort of audio device so I play music off my phone as my 3mm cassette jack has given up after many years of service!

Add to that list trying to keep on top of the cleaning and thats about it!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah enough to keep you busy though Ian 

I've a few things I'd like to get at but I just don't have the time at the moment, I'll keep her washed but that's probably it for the next while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Ah enough to keep you busy though Ian
> 
> I've a few things I'd like to get at but I just don't have the time at the moment, I'll keep her washed but that's probably it for the next while
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its good to have a break now again, I've come back to it quite enthusiastic!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed I shall also mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Was out and about this evening and on returning to the car thought it was looking mighty fine in the sunshine 






































Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Quick clean and coat of Dodo Juice Red Mist. Will be giving it a fresh clay bar and a couple of coats of wax in preparation for the winter soon.























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Spent a bit of time on the TT today, changed the top mounts. Hard to believe I have done 80k since I fitted the coilovers and top mounts in 2012 

Old vs New



Took the opportunity to give the arches a little blast out while it was up in the air..





Trying to find somewhere local to get the alignment done now.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another job complete Ian 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Another job complete Ian
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Yep 

Just ordered some Collinite wax so that will be done asap then I can hopefully just enjoy a comfy and reliable TT during the winter months


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice ride height, she comfy still?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Never tried collinite, maybe a future purchase 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Gleebag said:


> Nice ride height, she comfy still?


Yeah I think so, I only drove it standard for a matter of days so I can't really compare. The coilovers are the 'comfort' model though 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Never tried collinite, maybe a future purchase
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


It's just a good hard wearing wax, perfect for me as the car does 70 miles a day and I don't have the time anymore to be spending lots of my free time detailing it.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Another job done today, gave the headlights a little refresh, happy with the results 




















































Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Never heard of Collinite before this post, just looked it up on eBay & it's bloody expensive !

Is it worth the money & which one to go for, bearing in mind that the 476S is £120 for a 9oz tin ??


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gerontius said:


> Never heard of Collinite before this post, just looked it up on eBay & it's bloody expensive !
> 
> Is it worth the money & which one to go for, bearing in mind that the 476S is £120 for a 9oz tin ??


I've always used 476S. It's about £18 from www.cleanyourcar.co.uk.

My last tin 2 cars, multiple times and each time was multiple coats


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Ian_W said:


> gerontius said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of Collinite before this post, just looked it up on eBay & it's bloody expensive !
> ...


----------



## Exuptoy (Sep 12, 2017)

You could alsop try Natty's Paste Wax which is carnauba based and smells like bubble gum. It's good too. Similar price £20-£30
Marketed byt th same people as Poorboys range of products.


----------



## Tahiti (Apr 6, 2015)

I like the Natty's Paste Wax - easy on and off, and it leaves a nice shine too.

I used to use Collinite 915 too - and that was cracking on darker coloured cars in particular if memory serves me right.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Car has been in for alignment today and it's driving pretty nice now 

Decided to treat myself to some Bosch wiper blades as well rather that the £6 eBay specials I normally fit 

Fingers crossed I'll get the time to wax it this weekend but not holding my breath....

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Another long awaited job done today, bought my powerflex dogbone bush 12 months ago and cracked on with it today 

Removed it from the car, stripped it and gave it all a good clean then built it back up.

Went for a test drive and it felt fantastic, very pleased with it 






























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahiti (Apr 6, 2015)

Was it a ballache of a job to do?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Tahiti said:


> Was it a ballache of a job to do?


I'd read it was a real pain in the arse but it was so easy, took me about an hour and that included a trip to my parents house to use the vice.

I needed the vice to hold it so I could split it, once it was all cleaned up it went together a treat.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahiti (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks Ian. Car looks great by the way.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Tahiti said:


> Thanks Ian. Car looks great by the way.


Thanks 

I think the trick with the dogbone is to make sure you remove all the remnants of the rubber. When you remove the original bush loads of it is still stuck. I used a wire brush attachment on my drill which got it nice and clean, I'd imagine trying to fit the polybush with loads of rubber in the way would be a real pain.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

More 'new' parts collected tonight for this weekends TT activities 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

About time you got an undertray on Ian 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> About time you got an undertray on Ian
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


I've been trying to get one for about a year but trying to find one local, that is in good condition and wasn't expensive was quite a challenge 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just yanking your chain mate  another job ticked off the list 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Just yanking your chain mate  another job ticked off the list
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Should be on today if my new screws arrive 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

If I get a chance today I'm going to increase the front suspension height by a turn or two, rears are a touch higher even fully wound down !

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> If I get a chance today I'm going to increase the front suspension height by a turn or two, rears are a touch higher even fully wound down !
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Did you get chance to spend some quality time with your TT today gogs? 

I spent a hungover morning doing this...



Car up in the air as seems to be the current Saturday thing. Drivers side shaft removed, I had a strong suspicion that my outer CV was knackered and was rumbling and knocking, I was going to buy a brand new one but at over £200 + VAT I decided to confirm the fault by buying a second hand complete shaft for £40.

Original off and replacement good to go..



Once I removed the old one, all indications are the CV is deado as I thought!

Shaft all done and time for the next part..



Ripped my original undertray off 18 months ago and have been trying to find a good condition one that was local enough for collection since last year, got this off the same guy as the shaft, came up well after a degrease and jetwash 



And all done 



Now it just needs a clean and wax (tomorrow if I get time!).


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadly not Ian, did manage to get the TT washed for the 1st time in around a month !
Also used a paint pen on the black quattro logo on the badges front and rear

Looks like you had a far more productive day TT wise 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Sadly not Ian, did manage to get the TT washed for the 1st time in around a month !
> Also used a paint pen on the black quattro logo on the badges front and rear
> 
> Looks like you had a far more productive day TT wise
> ...


It was quite a productive day, hopefully I can get time to clean it up tomorrow.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Just checked the weather, to be wet again tomorrow ☹

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Just checked the weather, to be wet again tomorrow ️
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


It's currently pretty warm here in North West England, another sunny day tomorrow as well 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

could you tell me how you took off the drive shaft im about to do the same...... but dont know the best method ... Thanks


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

ady117 said:


> could you tell me how you took off the drive shaft im about to do the same...... but dont know the best method ... Thanks


With the car on the ground, release the 30mm allen bolt on the hub.
Slacken wheel bolts
Jack up car and remove wheel
I undid the 3 nuts and released the ball joint from the lower arm but you could just release the ball joint.
Remove the 30mm allen bolt and push the shaft back from the hub while pulling the hub towards you.
Under the car, remove the 6 bolts holding it onto the gear box.

Now it is free and will come out.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Typical Scottish weather 
It looks like it may be dry in the morning 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ian_W said:


> ady117 said:
> 
> 
> > could you tell me how you took off the drive shaft im about to do the same...... but dont know the best method ... Thanks
> ...


Ace... but you have not seen the rust on my bottom ball joints.... will have to buy a new kit for either side. Cheers


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Well here we our again, another Saturday, another job on the front end...

Still trying to narrow down this knocking on the front, investigating the other day I noticed one of the drop links was split on the rubber boot so I decided to replace both, figured I would do the ARB bushes while it was going to be up in the air...

Job all done but sadly, still isn't right, certainly looking more and more like either my shock absorbers or steering rack have given up 

Since January its had...

New lower arm bushes
New track rod ends
New powerflex dog bone mount
New top mounts
New drop links
New ARB bushes
Replacement second hand shaft.

Well, I'll get a better idea of how much difference today's job has made when I drive to work on Monday 

Only one bush in the picture as I had already fitted one 
















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't be much left to check Ian ! I had my ARB bushes done when I had the coilovers fitted, chap showed me the old ones and said they were actually ok

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Can't be much left to check Ian ! I had my ARB bushes done when I had the coilovers fitted, chap showed me the old ones and said they were actually ok
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Mine looked ok but I figured if I end up having to take it to a garage it's the first thing they will want to change and for less than £10 for both, I was happy to do them, I last changed them in 2014 and have done around 60k since then.

Old Vs New.










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep at that price it's a no brainer mate 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Working on TT again today, more detail in my other coilover thread but I'm hoping I've made some progress on the knock knock situation 

Quick in progress picture from earlier...
















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fingers crossed the issue is resolved mate 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Fingers crossed the issue is resolved mate
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


I really hope so mate, up to an hour each way to work and home knocking its head off means by the time I reach work or home I'm ready to kill someone 

I did have a definite win today, for a few months my radio has been going funny, speakers cutting in and out, more so on acceleration and braking, occurred to me on Friday it was probably a bad connection, pulled the radio out today and the speaker block connector wasn't correctly clipped in, pushed it in properly and it's all good 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah the simple fixes are the best
I put the door card on today then couldn't get the door open from the inside, quickly realised I hadn't connected the cable for the lock to the handle 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Ah the simple fixes are the best
> I put the door card on today then couldn't get the door open from the inside, quickly realised I hadn't connected the cable for the lock to the handle
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Yep, though sadly the simple fixes often are a result of silly mistakes though 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Indeed, I do it often 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, driving to work this morning and it's still not right, something underneath still isn't right so I've given in and booked it in to the local specialist next week.

Let's see what happens at that point, needs to be sorted because I'm really disliking driving it right now 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Seeing as I'm not really using the car until it goes in to check this knocking out, thought I would give it a once over. It's been washed, clayed and waxed . It will get another coat of wax tomorrow 
























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking great Ian 

What do you use on your V6 valance? I've just refitted my one

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks lovely! Cant beet red.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Looking great Ian
> 
> What do you use on your V6 valance? I've just refitted my one
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Er, to be honest I've never really done anything with it other than snow foam and jet wash, I think I may used a wheel brush on it once or twice 

I'm sure I actually bought the QS one so the edges are phantom black, possibly even the honeycomb bit as well, need to check 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

DC240S said:


> Looks lovely! Cant beet red.


Thanks 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Second coat of wax on this morning so that should be enough to see it through the bad weather.

I really really couldn't be bothered waxing this morning 
















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Whats you wax of choice!?

Th QS valance is a PITA to clean - with the V6 version as its plastic you can use detailing brushes and plastic sprays.

On the QS version the paint goes flat in the honeycomb sections and its impossible to polish each one - brushes also flatten the paint.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

DC240S said:


> Whats you wax of choice!?
> 
> Th QS valance is a PITA to clean - with the V6 version as its plastic you can use detailing brushes and plastic sprays.
> 
> On the QS version the paint goes flat in the honeycomb sections and its impossible to polish each one - brushes also flatten the paint.


I use Collinite 476 these days, hard wearing and last a few months as the primary aim is for protection and longevity as I don't have the opportunity to spend the time on it I used to 

Yes, I checked out my valance today, it is indeed the QS one and mine has gone flat in the honeycomb area. Guess that's something to work on next year 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Dropped the car off to have this knocking investigated this morning, no call yet and feeling a bit apprehensive about the outcome 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

top mounts ? i had to replace mine after 6 weeks of fitting new pattern top mounts and bearings... fitted Powerflex and genuine audi bearings... all ok now. so had to do the job twice


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

ady117 said:


> top mounts ? i had to replace mine after 6 weeksnof fitting new pattern top mounts and bearings... fitted Powerflex and genuine audi bearings... all ok now.


Done recently, along with almost all other suspension components 

Only really ball joints left to do 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ady117 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ian_W said:


> ady117 said:
> 
> 
> > top mounts ? i had to replace mine after 6 weeksnof fitting new pattern top mounts and bearings... fitted Powerflex and genuine audi bearings... all ok now.
> ...


my bottom ball joint bolts are really rusty and need to do my cv boots really not looking forwards to this job


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ian_W said:


> Dropped the car off to have this knocking investigated this morning, no call yet and feeling a bit apprehensive about the outcome
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Anything yet Ian ?

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes, sadly the initial inspection is suggesting a dead shock absorber to be the issue, I've left it with them for a more thorough inspection tomorrow.

If that is the case im going to have to buy myself some Apex springs for the time being and fit them on my original shock absorbers to confirm 100% that my issue is cured. I'll look at coilover options next year.

Let's see what tomorrow brings 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ah bugger, How many miles have your current coilovers covered ?

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Ah bugger, How many miles have your current coilovers covered ?
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeon


Er, alot tbh, at least 100k 

I have no issue replacing them as I've had my money's worth, but I need to be certain it is going to cure the issue otherwise I'm wasting a big chunk of money 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Fair point mate

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I'll update tomorrow when I get (hopefully) some certainty on the situation 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Best of luck mate 

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, car got picked up today, the general consensus is that the shock absorbers are the cause of the knocking. With that news, i've ordered some 40mm Amex springs and dug out my original standard shock absorbers so I can get them built up and refitted  I'm really hoping that this is end of it.

Assuming this fixes the issue, I suppose the plan will be to replace the coilovers next year when I have had some time to come up with a plan of the route I want to go down with the car, sadly I have to factor in the fact that the car has done almost 150k and isn't worth a great deal, very hard to justify spending a lot of money


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.larkspeed.com/shopper/i/306L ... k-Absorber

Original front shocks would be used to a certain travel range ..mine which had done 85k and I checked recently had no rebound in them/gas rebound at all. compress em and they wouldnt move  .
So I bought the above .


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

3TT3 said:


> http://www.larkspeed.com/shopper/i/306L87501062/Audi-TT-8N-Quattro-Coupe-Koni-STR-T-Street-Front-Shock-Absorber
> 
> Original front shocks would be used to a certain travel range ..mine which had done 85k and I checked recently had no rebound in them/gas rebound at all. compress em and they wouldnt move  .
> So I bought the above .


I'm only using them to prove a point, it's not a long term plan 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

New springs turned up this week, hopefully get them fitted next weekend and that will be the end to the knocking saga and I can think about what I want to do suspension wise going forward 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

A few weeks ago I tackled the headlights and wet sanded them. Truth be told, I wasn't overly happy with them during the days that followed so I picked up some finer grades and had another crack at it today.

I did them with 1500, them 2000 and finished with 2500. I also went with a Menzerna pad on the DA rather the the hexlogic and I think it worked better.

They look a lot fresher now 































Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

Looking good Ian.

I must get 'round to doing mine. The thought of sanding plastic fills me with dread and yet I would happily wet sand paintwork to bring it back!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

philclemo said:


> Looking good Ian.
> 
> I must get 'round to doing mine. The thought of sanding plastic fills me with dread and yet I would happily wet sand paintwork to bring it back!


Thanks!

Funny that I'm the opposite, I don't mind playing with the bits that bolt on and off but doing something that would require a painter to fix and I get very nervous.

The good news is, headlights certainly seem a litle better today, all in my mind? Possibly but I'll take it anyway as a job well done 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Doing some shopping after work, rude not to get a picture of the TT 









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Today was the day, my TT is no longer decked / slammed / ruined :lol:

Started off with building the shocks up with new top mounts and bearings.



Been a long time since I had to mess about with spring compressors :?

Fitted the fronts and then moved on to the rears (didn't bother changing the shock absorbers at this point, just done the springs for now).





Out for the first drive







So far, I'm happy, it drives so different! Lets see how things go this week, the front shocks have sat on the shelf in my garage for 5 years so I guess they will need a few miles for everything to settle down.

Plan is to get it aligned next weekend, front isn't too bad but the back is clearly out.

Now all I hope is that this ends the knocking noise. The passenger coilover certainly had a fair amount of play in it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey Ian, has the noise gone after the swap of suspension ?
How are you finding the ride on the new springs ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Hey Ian, has the noise gone after the swap of suspension ?
> How are you finding the ride on the new springs ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far so good mate, no noise but it wasn't instantly there on the coilovers, needs a good 20 minutes of driving before it used to start knocking but I am hopeful that it is sorted, it certainly felt very smooth and nice on the test drive 

I'm off to a local car meet in the morning so I will be putting a few more miles on it, I actually quite like the new higher look, bit more of a 'sports car' stance than the dropped on the floor look.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention that the 13mm holding the Xenon leveller to the arm snapped the instant the ratchet touched it so I have removed it and I need to fix that before next week when it goes for an MOT :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention that the 13mm holding the Xenon leveller to the arm snapped the instant the ratchet touched it so I have removed it and I need to fix that before next week when it goes for an MOT :lol: :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah that ride height isn't bad at all mate, similar to my set up I reckon

I had the rear level sensor snap on my last V6, fixed it by cutting up a bicycle spanner and drilling holes in it and the plastic arm and bolted it together

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Yeah that ride height isn't bad at all mate, similar to my set up I reckon
> 
> I had the rear level sensor snap on my last V6, fixed it by cutting up a bicycle spanner and drilling holes in it and the plastic arm and bolted it together
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The back one is alright on mine though I did give it some plus gas to loosen the little ball joints up, it was very stiff.

Hopefully tomorrow I'll drill out the snapped bolt and get it back on.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good luck sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Couple of pictures from this morning, not very good ones as it was freezing 

Didn't have much luck drilling out the snapped bolt from my xenon mount so I'll get a price for a new one tomorrow 























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ride height looks pretty good mate 
Don't think the level sensors are cheap new but I could of course be wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Ride height looks pretty good mate
> Don't think the level sensors are cheap new but I could of course be wrong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's only a metal bracket but I fear the price will still be on the expensive side 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

I've now done around 60 miles and not a single noise from the car so I am going to say that the knocking issue was my coilovers and the problem is now solved . It's so nice to drive the car and feel like I'm driving something decent again, loving TT life right now.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Result sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Result sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, very happy right now! Full alignment booked for Saturday 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Lives to fight another day mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Ian_W said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Ride height looks pretty good mate
> ...


Fixing and new bolt ordered on Tuesday for £10.21  All being well I'll collect after work tomorrow and fit at the weekend ready for the MOT next week 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Was at Demon Tweeks this morning, tracking, camber and caster now set on all four wheels 

Came home and grabbed 20 minutes to fit my new bracket so the Xenon auto leveller is now refitted and working as it should.

Just an MOT to worry about on Monday now 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

MOT passed yesterday so hopefully now, the remaining jobs I want to do will be purely for 'fun' :lol:


----------



## philclemo (Mar 18, 2017)

Always nice to get a pass


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Had half an hour spare earlier to tackle something that has been annoying me recently. A few weeks ago I noticed that my QS rear valance was looking matt black rather than shiny and since I noticed it I couldn't un see it 

Tacked it today, it is ultimately going to need some time spending on it to really shine it up but for now it is looking much better after a good scrub up.

Also cleaned the under side of the bonnet as it was looking filthy.































Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's what i like to see, nice n clean


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Delta4 said:


> That's what i like to see, nice n clean


Thanks 

I wanted to polish the rear lights today but the rain was on and off while I was out there so gave it a miss.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not much happening with the TT in December, quite enjoyed not having to do anything to it :wink:

Got a decent clean last Saturday and i've barely done any mile since then so it is still looking clean 










After cleaning up the headlights last month I thought it was worthwhile replacing the xenon bulbs. Bought some Yeaky ones from hids.co.uk, hopefully i'll see an improvement the next time I drive it in the dark.










Car is due a service, would like to try and get this done before going back to work next week!


----------



## kingpins (Jul 26, 2015)

Wow, just sat and read the whole thread - epic work.
I can't believe I haven't spotted this around on the Wirral. Looks awesome.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

kingpins said:


> Wow, just sat and read the whole thread - epic work.
> I can't believe I haven't spotted this around on the Wirral. Looks awesome.


Thanks! I'm not sure how many pictures are still broken thanks to Photobucket, I've been relinking when I can.

Are you local to the Wirral?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingpins (Jul 26, 2015)

Ian_W said:


> kingpins said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, just sat and read the whole thread - epic work.
> ...


Yeah - just down in Prenton.
2002 Avus 225 roadster

Keep the updates coming. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, first time driving in the dark this morning with the new bulbs, no complaints here, light output certainly seems to have improved!

For £22 I'm impressed 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

That's a result and for a very reasonable price to


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Visited a local meet this morning, along with my 225, there was a V6 and a misano red QS 

Didn't take any pictures as it was freezing but came across these on fb...

















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Serviced this morning, very cold and wet but I'd be putting it off all through December so it was very much due.

Snapped a little pipe going to the vaccum resovoir so thats a trip to TPS on Monday to replace!

Was very happy to get this done and close the bonnet.










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I salute you sir on getting out and performing a service in this chilly weather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> I salute you sir on getting out and performing a service in this chilly weather
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, Thanks mate 

It was out of nessesity really, the oil level was at the minimum marker and felt like it was a case of changing the oil or topping it up only to drain it in the next few weeks, chose to change it along with the plugs and all filters.

My temporary vac hose is holding up so far 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Had a lovely morning in the sunshine cleaning the interior of the TT, 6 months of dirt and dust all gone 

Then,I don't know why I decided to check out the vac hoses under the inlet I removed the plastic trim and then this happened...

Luckily it's all out now and all ready for a replacement which I'm keeping my fingers crossed will be available over the counter at TPS tomorrow.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Emergency over :lol: Sat on my sofa at 8pm and it suddenly occurred to me that I bought a new dipstick tube years ago when I did my thermostat but my original one came out in one piece so then i'm up and heading to my parents to raid my old spares and as I thought, a dipstick tube is sat there 

Slight pain in the arse doing it in the dark with my LED torch but it's back together now, emergency averted until the next one


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Decided to treat the TT to some new mats, the original OEM ones where just about worn through, got these custom ones from a chap on Facebook.

They've given the interior a nice freshen up.
























Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Brightens up the interior Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Brightens up the interior Ian
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Certainly does  I would have liked to do a bit of carpet cleaning and leather cleaning at the same time but just don't have the weather for it 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I know that feeling mate ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> I know that feeling mate ☹
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Embarrassed to say but I don't think the car has been cleaned since early February 

As the summer is apparently around the the corner, it will be getting the usual wash / clay / machine polish / protection.

I have had thoughts about getting some more coilovers and dropping it back down but I feel i'm getting a bit old to have the decked daily driver tbh


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've not given the interior a good going over all winter, just a hoover really and a clean of the winter rubber mats, don't see the point, once the sunshine arrives I'll spend a day on the interior 

If the weather is good tomorrow I plan to have a go at fitting the cruise control kit

I know the age v's lowered car feeling mate, I'm also getting too old 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Lovely sunny day so perfect time to clean 3 months of grime off the TT! Need to whip the wheels off soon and give them a proper clean and protect.

















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

The TT hasn't had much attention recently and truth be told I wasn't sure if our time together wasn't coming to an end, i've even viewed a couple of other cars  But, you get back in the TT and it just seems to feel special, I'm not sure if all TT's are the same or it is down to the fact that I have always taken pride in my cars but it drives bloody fantastic, inside doesn't show anywhere near the 153,000 miles on the clock and I still love sitting behind that dash 

It's hard to believe that replacing this car with one that costs 4 x what this is worth is really a sensible choice, that said who knows, sometimes once that seed has been planted it is hard to shake but we'll see what the summer brings.

In the meantime I gave it a clean, 16 years old and looking this good, can't be many cars that can do this...


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks epic. I so need too wash mine


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I've contemplated moving on a few times Ian as I don't want to be forking out for repairs and bodywork etc but as you say once you get back in and go for a drive you forget these worries 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

HOGG said:


> Looks epic. I so need too wash mine


Thanks 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> I've contemplated moving on a few times Ian as I don't want to be forking out for repairs and bodywork etc but as you say once you get back in and go for a drive you forget these worries
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, just an unexpectedly special car I think, will be 6 years in my ownership next month, by far the longest I've owned a car (that's been on the road for the entire time). I used to struggle to get to 18 months with the same one!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm the same Ian chopped in cars every 12-18 months, I must admit I am feeling the urge to move on again but to what ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

It seems you have a good example and if you were to sell it for what it's worth I think you may regret it shortly after, It appears quite a few members have sold up then decided a short time after to get back into TT ownership


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Thats a seriously shiny Rosso you have there Ian, very smart. I wish mine looked that good but I'd need a full body respray to achieve it.

Don't sell the car, you don't see much character in modern metal in my opinion (which is why you have so many 'retro' looking models from other marques).

The Mk1 Audi TT has style and character in spades, both inside and out.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive comments 

Today I did a redid a job that was the first thing I did in my TT ownership - paint the lower grilles.

Looking a bit rough but lasted for 90k!










Repainted!



















All done, will probably leave off until Tuesday evening to let them fully harden so in the meantime the old girl is bit nude on the front!










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice work Ian, will make her look fresh again for another 90k !
did you prime before paint? Satin black?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Nice work Ian, will make her look fresh again for another 90k !
> did you prime before paint? Satin black?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully 

No primer, just a quick cleanup and flattering with wet and dry and then a few coats of Plastikote that I had in the garage, cost me bugger all 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Bumper grills refitted. Looking better 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daviedd85 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi mate cracking car! What size tyres are you running? Cheers


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Daviedd85 said:


> Hi mate cracking car! What size tyres are you running? Cheers


Thanks! I'm running 235/35/19. Would like to go a bit smaller really.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackaerox14 (May 21, 2018)

Hi! Just wanted to tell you that your car is beautiful! :wink: [smiley=sweetheart.gif] 
I purchased 19' Old RS4 wheels like you because of you  
Sadly, I didn't place them as they were buckled.
I look forward to see more pictures of your car


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

blackaerox14 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to tell you that your car is beautiful! :wink: [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
> I purchased 19' Old RS4 wheels like you because of you
> Sadly, I didn't place them as they were buckled.
> I look forward to see more pictures of your car


Thanks! I remember it took me a while to find a set in 19" and that was about 5 years ago now


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Came home from holiday yesterday and the TT was in need of a clean so cracked on earlier, doesn't look too bad 





































Need to crack on with getting a few bits sorted really, haldex is due a service and it really needs the fuel filter changing after all these miles!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Little bit of TLC on the old TT this evening, firstly, gave the interior a thorough clean and treated the seats to Gliptone cleaner and conditioner.



















Then I changed the mirror casing that had suffered major lacquer peel 



















All done and looking fresh!



















Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Looks good Ian, I bet the new mirror covers make a huge difference.

My car is brilliant red and I parked up next to brand new rs3 that I think was misano red, I'm not sure if it was the light or if the rs3 was actually misano but there was a huge difference, i would say it looked like a shade of orange/red.

Very nice indeed


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Just had a squint on google and I think the rs3 was catalunya red. Deffo to much orange to be misano


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks mate, mirror case has made a huge difference, been one of them jobs I've been meaning to do for ages.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hetz (Aug 13, 2018)

love the work you have done to the TT

the red looks amazing


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Hetz said:


> love the work you have done to the TT
> 
> the red looks amazing


Thanks bud, a bit gutted I haven't spent more time on it this summer but hopefully sneak in a few jobs before autumn.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Just a little addition, sister got me one of these for my birthday as it's been in my eBay watch list for forever.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## matzo (Oct 1, 2014)

Cars looking good ! Can I ask are the mirror casings from Audi ? Mine has lacquer peel and I was looking at getting sprayed but if they can be got new I'd go for that


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

matzo said:


> Cars looking good ! Can I ask are the mirror casings from Audi ? Mine has lacquer peel and I was looking at getting sprayed but if they can be got new I'd go for that


Cheers. It's just one cover I replaced and it was second hand, it was green when I got it 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice little addition to the interior Ian


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Nice little addition to the interior Ian


Thanks mate, TT has really taken a back seat the last few months but trying my best to get it up to scratch ready for the winter daily duties

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

As I try to do before each winter, I have given the TT a good freshen up and protection the last couple of days, I think it may be 18 months to two years since the last time I ran over it with the polisher.

I don't have a lot of pictures, contrary to what you might think I don't really enjoy it all that much :lol:

Car was washed and clay'd to remove most of the rubbish on the paint, truth be told it wasn't that bad, possibly due to me using Dodo Juice Red Mist regularly this year.

The the whole car was polished with the DA using a polishing pad and Dodo Juice Lime Prime to clean the paint and prepare for wax. I spent some extra time on the bonnet and did a cut / refine / polish as it was quite heavily swirled though I don't really have any interest in fully correcting the car, been there, done that and it is pointless to do more than once on a daily :roll:

In the garage taped up while polishing:

View attachment 6


Following this I waxed the car, trying a new product this winter, Fusso Soft 99, all reports on it are good so lets see how it goes, certainly beed's well!

View attachment 5


This morning I attached the wheels, these were in a bit of a state, haven't waxed them for a long time and the edges where the spokes meet the rim were all yellow and brown with baked on brake dust, a good helping of Iron X and a bit of a clay bar for the stubborn bits sorted this.

They were then polished with Lime Prime by hand and coated with two coats of Poorboys Wheel Wax.

Pictures aren't great but they look fantastic again 



















While it was up in the air I took the opportunity to give the inner arches a quick blast out.



















All done! Will get some better pictures soon hopefully!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks as lovely as ever Ian, a real credit to you mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Car has been in the local indie today and had a haldex oil and fluid and the fuel filter replaced, it was about time as it's 16 years old and done 156k !

Was meant to be getting a wheel bearing but noise has been diagnosed as tyre issues so I was happy with the outcome 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow! What a lovely and well-looked-after TT.

I like your idea of giving everything a polish ready for the winter.

Out of interest (ok, noseyness...  ), what colour have you had your wheels painted? They look really nice - somewhere between the OEM silver and a gunmetal, maybe...?

/Al


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

alexgreyhead said:


> Wow! What a lovely and well-looked-after TT.
> 
> I like your idea of giving everything a polish ready for the winter.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Well apart from looking shiny, a good coat of wax means less road grime sticking to it and far easier cleaning when it's down to very cold temps :wink:

The wheels are actually chrome powder coated. They look different depending on the light and angle.

This is a better photo of them:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

A few bits done on the TT this morning, decided to give the N249 bypass a trial, a couple of hoses in the system have split and TPS quoted around £200 to replace the set so I bought some samco vac hose instead.

So far I like what I'm seeing, seems to pick up much smoother.

No pictures of the bypass done but just of a 156k engine bay! Not exactly clean but not looking too bad!










Following this I did a little upgrade on the wipers, fitted the facelift aero arms, much nicer 










Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice job on the wipers, what year did these come as standard?

Cheers


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Jam13 said:


> Nice job on the wipers, what year did these come as standard?
> 
> Cheers


Not entirely sure, possibly 2003 + on the full facelift? Someone else with know for sure 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Another little fix me up done today, had a slightly sticky front caliper for a while, before replacing it I decided it was worth stripping it down and cleaning all the sliders and the re lubing the pads etc.

So far so good, seems to have solved the issue. Car sharing now the majority of the time with the better half so the TT is relegated to the odd drive here any there  using it tomorrow to head to work though so thought I'd treat it to a wash.

Sadly no pictures so slightly pointless post 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

First winter issue this morning, battery was goosed :lol: It's been on its way out for a while but I have been charging it with my CTEK trickle charger when i've not used the car for a week or so.

Drove it fine yesterday, saw the frost this morning and half expected it, went to start it and nothing, dead as a dead thing.

New one picked up from ECP and will be fitted this evening


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

New Bosch battery fitted all running nice


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Result Ian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Almost 3 weeks ago I was driving the TT for the first time in a number of weeks due to coolant leaks and battery issues when this happened..










Not good to say the least, set about removing the arm and the 3 bushes have been replaced, the two for the control arms and the primary one that sits inside the body (no idea what it's called)

While it was all off I cleaned up the inner arch

Got the arm back from the garage with the replacement bushes yesterday so set about building it back up today.










All that remains is a new brake line to be fitted and the caliper, both should be done tomorrow when my buddy comes around with the required tools.

Then just a case of drop it down, tighten the tie bars and fingers crossed it will all work as it should!

Then the MOT runs out on Monday 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

All back together and had a nice 10 mile test drive earlier. Investigated the other side and the bushes seem free moving but replacing the other side is on the upcoming job list.

Total costs come in at about 250 and that's mostly parts, paid £50 to have the old bushes removed and replaced but I supplied the new ones.



















MOT expires tomorrow so that will be done in the next week or so then it's a case of deciding what to do with it, beginning to think it's time for a change...

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Removed the adjustable arm from the drivers side today and replaced with the factory item. Adjuster on it is seized solid and didn't appear to be sat at a good angle on the hub end so feel much better having it removed. I have brand new adjusters for both sides, just need to free the existing ones and they will be good as new 

Hoping to change the rear differential oil tomorrow, after that it's in for an MOT later this week and hopefully back on the road at that point.

Much be nearly 6 weeks since I was using daily 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

What remained of the rear diff oil was drained this morning and replaced with some OEM fluid, not a particularly terrible job but I can think of better ways to spend a Sunday morning!



















Now I was really hoping this would be the end of it for now but running the factory tie bars it giving it serious camber and it isn't driving well at all, I'm going to have to jump straight in to trying to restore my KW bars with the new adjusters supplied. In theory and easy job but at the moment, they are stuck solid so we'll have to see how that one goes.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

If soaking them in penetrating oil don't work use some heat.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Delta4 said:


> If soaking them in penetrating oil don't work use some heat.


Already tried fluid so planning on picking up a torch this week.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

MOT done today 

Potentially the end of my TT journey though  A new addition to the family after Xmas means the TT just isn't going to work so I think instead of buying tie bars it will return to standard and be sold!

I've said this before but I think now is the time....

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Needs must Ian, I'm sure someone else will benefit from all the hard work and time you have invested in it.

Cheers


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Jam13 said:


> Needs must Ian, I'm sure someone else will benefit from all the hard work and time you have invested in it.
> 
> Cheers


I'm sure someone will, 6.5 years we have been together and this will be an emotional goodbye!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Ian_W said:


> Jam13 said:
> 
> 
> > Needs must Ian, I'm sure someone else will benefit from all the hard work and time you have invested in it.
> ...


Thats a real shame to hear mate, this was one of the first threads i read from start to finish, after buying my TT and joining up on here.

What sort of mileage is your car on nowadays?


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Horlixx said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> > Jam13 said:
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad people have enjoyed the read. It's just shy of 158,000 now so considering i bought it on 66k it's not been a bad place to do 90k+ 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I know the feeling well Ian, I've loved reading about your car over the years, I'm sure she'll be snapped up by another enthusiast 

What are you replacing her with ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> I know the feeling well Ian, I've loved reading about your car over the years, I'm sure she'll be snapped up by another enthusiast
> 
> What are you replacing her with ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks gogs, happy to hear people have enjoyed the thread 

Looking like the replacement is going to be an 8L S3 which is what the TT replaced :lol: I don't want to spend much money with the little on on the way and I just love the little quattro platform, all the nice bits off my TT will go on so I can have a nicely modded car with a few hours work but with the ability to fit the family and a pram in the car when the need arises 

If i'm being honest, my ideal scenario is to leave the TT at my parents house until my wife forgets about it :lol: that way I can return to it when I get the inclination :wink: I'm not sure how do-able this idea is though [smiley=gossip.gif]

How are you enjoying post TT / Mini life?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha ha, ah do your sticking with the Audi platform 

S3 is a nice car and gives you the practicality you need going forward, I toyed with keeping the mk1 but decided I couldn't justify having two cars on the drive 

I'm enjoying the jcw, completely different animal to the TT but I am enjoying it just, no mods of course 

ATB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Didnykenlike (Sep 28, 2018)

Hi there mate, just want to start by saying awesome thread, I've just read it start to finish and secondly...DON'T DO IT!!

Nah I'm just kidding your car, your choice. I just think the man hours plus the £££ spent vs what you'll get from selling it will be an instant regret. Only my opinion though! Stick it up at the parents house like you said, cover it (hopefully there's a garage) and keep it moving every few months. I'm doing the exact same with a mk2 golf. I am a bit of a hoarder though plus my mums been threatening to put it on gumtree for 2 years :lol:

Also, what did you use to polish the exhaust?

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Really enjoyed following your progress!

Good luck with the sale and new project. I'm really drawn to a 8L S3 myself - pref in yellow!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Didnykenlike said:


> Hi there mate, just want to start by saying awesome thread, I've just read it start to finish and secondly...DON'T DO IT!!
> 
> Nah I'm just kidding your car, your choice. I just think the man hours plus the £££ spent vs what you'll get from selling it will be an instant regret. Only my opinion though! Stick it up at the parents house like you said, cover it (hopefully there's a garage) and keep it moving every few months. I'm doing the exact same with a mk2 golf. I am a bit of a hoarder though plus my mums been threatening to put it on gumtree for 2 years :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil, if it wasn't for impending fatherhood the TT wouldn't be going anywhere, I've spent 6 months telling myself it will be fine, even for just the occasional journey as a family but now we have bought a pram and car seat I quickly came to my senses and the TT just isn't family friendly :lol: I bought this car when I was single living in an apartment and I now have a house, a wife and soon a new born son :lol:

I would love to keep it though, I hate selling cars and I always want to revisit them, plus the fact it is worth bugger all really, lets see how things pan out.

RE : The exhaust - grade 0 brillo pads to get them cleaned up iirc, then some Pikes metal polish (but any should do the job).


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

DC240S said:


> Really enjoyed following your progress!
> 
> Good luck with the sale and new project. I'm really drawn to a 8L S3 myself - pref in yellow!


Thanks, I like to think the thread showed that even a daily driver racking up the miles can be kept nice and still drive well, they don't fall apart if you spend a bit of time looking after them - IMO the reason why so many are now breakers.

I actually fancied an Imola Yellow S3, went to look at one, apart from being a poor example, I kinda decided I couldn't live with a yellow car.

I previously had a red one and a purple one...



















Sadly, there isn't that many nice ones left, looking at a blue one tomorrow which, not my first choice of colour, is ticking all the boxes for condition and history but let's see how it looks in person.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Leaving them in hiding is very doable, thats what I did with mine and now my little of is 7 I've been rebuilding and enjoying driving it again.

Always one of my fave TT's this one, would be a shame to see it go after all the love and attention you've given..



Ian_W said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I know the feeling well Ian, I've loved reading about your car over the years, I'm sure she'll be snapped up by another enthusiast
> ...


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

YT-TT said:


> Leaving them in hiding is very doable, thats what I did with mine and now my little of is 7 I've been rebuilding and enjoying driving it again.
> 
> Always one of my fave TT's this one, would be a shame to see it go after all the love and attention you've given..
> 
> ...


I must admit, seeing what it's likely to be worth really doesn't excite me about selling it. I'll probably have to put it up for sale for what my wife thinks it is worth, then it won't sell and I'll just end up keeping it, win win really, she's happy I tried to get good money and I'm happy it won't sell 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

That's a great idea 

I wish I had had thought of that over the years, I would of had a nice wee collection going on [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Cheers


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, this week the TT got some attention, back up and running 100% but regrettably up for sale, I would love to keep it but the reality of having a child has sunk in and it just isn't getting any use!










Now wearing the 18" RSTT rims that came on my S3! I must say, the 19's do sit well on the S3.

Here is the replacement, my TT is in better condition and drives better but needs must, I can get the child seat, the wife and everything a baby needs in this!










If anyone know's anyone looking for a very well cared for TT, the advert is available in the classifieds section.


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Another post to say thank you for sharing your ownership of a great TT on here.

Always been interesting to see what you've been up to with it 

Wish you well With the S3


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

sussexbythesea said:


> Another post to say thank you for sharing your ownership of a great TT on here.
> 
> Always been interesting to see what you've been up to with it
> 
> Wish you well With the S3


Thank you! Glad people have enjoyed the journey


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

And this is the end of my TT journey [smiley=bigcry.gif]

TT has been collected tonight by a chap from the forum who i'm sure will cherish it as I have.

Happy TT'ing everyone 

Just to finish, right up there as one of my favourite pictures of my TT, back when it was running super low on the 19's and it was gleaming in the spring sunshine..


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

What wheels are they?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Best of luck..... expensive Hobbies and kids dont go together well.

it's condition is incredible.


----------

